# Where to post RV hookup for rent?



## Phoenixflyer (Dec 30, 2014)

My Buckeye, AZ home sits on a 1 acre property with a pull-through full hookup in the back "yard".  Is there a website targeting RVers where I could post my hookup for rent?
 I'm just a senior looking to supplement my SS, not a campground.


----------

